# Russian pilot found after three decades missing in Afghanistan



## daftandbarmy (1 Jun 2018)

Russian pilot found after three decades missing in Afghanistan 

Military veterans group says man whose plane was shot down wants to return to Russia

A Russian pilot who was missing presumed dead after his plane was shot down three decades ago during the Soviet intervention in Afghanistan has been found alive and wants to come home, according to a military veterans group.

“He is still alive. It’s very astonishing. Now he needs help,” the head of the Russian paratroopers’ union, Valery Vostrotin, told RIA Novosti state news agency on Friday.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/01/russian-pilot-found-after-missing-for-three-decades-in-afghanistan


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Jun 2018)

Holy crap eh?  And 300 still missing? I assume most are dead by still there may be others. What a book that will  make!


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2018)

This reminds me of the Japanese soldiers in the Pacific Ocean island who never surrendered. As late as 1970 or so there were reports of them appearing.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Jun 2018)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the Japanese soldiers in the Pacific Ocean island who never surrendered. As late as 1970 or so there were reports of them appearing.



This guy seems to have gone native though.  Whereas the Japanese soldiers were still in combat operations mode.


----------

